# My African 50g Video!!!!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Check it out, ur going to need to make sure your quicktime player is up to date, can do it from their website if need be:

www.quicktime.com

Here it is may take 1-3mins to load it's like a 2min vid i believe:

http://www.freewebs.com/malawiandude/moviepage.htm


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

THATS TOTALLY AWESOME!!! i just downloaded your vid, it was great. i love your fish, it looked like u put alot of time into your tank. Two thumbs up


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

am i the only one who watched it.... at least i thought it was a good video... :wink:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

great video! good looking fish, I'm inspired to set up an african cichlids tank just cuz of that. too bad I dont know anything about african cichlids, But I did see a pictus catfish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL thanx guys, i have put alot into it, finding good candiadites for the tank was hardest part, i built the stand so it comes up high enough so only see the tank behind the loveseat. Pacman, most people have problem getting it to play as their quicktime players are not up to date, but be nice if everyone could...


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought it was great! I love the colors of the fish. I'd love to have African cichlids but my water is _sooo_ soft and acidic, and it's a lot of work to get the pH up.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow so flashy! Jealous I am!!!! 
Too bad my 55G is a community tank! ​


----------

